# Life through the eyes of another



## watchingfromafar (Mar 24, 2019)

*Life through the eyes of another*

I read comics when I was a boy and TV show’s and moves ever since. I have found myself playing the part of one of the characters and looking at life through their eyes. These experiences have helped me understand life from points of view I had never considered before. Sence my memory at my old age is so poor I can watch these shows again and experience the life of another character as if I was that person too.

Have you ever watched an episode of fiction and played the part of one of these characters too or the experience changed you in some way or another?


----------



## denmark (Mar 24, 2019)

watchingfromafar said:


> *Life through the eyes of another*
> 
> I read comics when I was a boy and TV show’s and moves ever since. I have found myself playing the part of one of the characters and looking at life through their eyes. These experiences have helped me understand life from points of view I had never considered before. Sence my memory at my old age is so poor I can watch these shows again and experience the life of another character as if I was that person too.
> 
> Have you ever watched an episode of fiction and played the part of one of these characters too or the experience changed you in some way or another?


Experiencing ”the life of another” is an important skill and personality attribute!
It is the basis of empathy and the “golden rule” of moral behavior.

However, it should reflect reality, in my opinion. There is too much fiction out there Hollywood style to make money. The superhero movies are one example.
If not an example of nonfiction, then the fiction should reflect reality.


----------



## PK1 (Feb 26, 2020)

denmark said:


> watchingfromafar said:
> 
> 
> > *Life through the eyes of another*
> ...


Agreed. Those of us who are relatively very fortunate should exercise (more) empathy for the less fortunate. Not only in one country, but across this Earth.


----------

